# Water heater problem



## Dave1960 (May 3, 2018)

i just purchased a 08 Tiffin Motorhome and the electric on off switch outside by the water heater is stuck in the on position. There is also a switch in bathroom for a choice of electric or gas the water heater works on electric and does nothing when I turn on the gas switch is it because the switch outside is stuck in the on position for electric


----------

